# Spray on Bed Liner



## MDowney (Mar 22, 2008)

Got a new pickup and was wondering what anyone thinks about Rhino and Line-X spray on liners. Tired of the plastic drop in liners.


----------



## cwilson (Feb 18, 2011)

Fileds and burn piles in SW MO are littered with drop in liners. Aren't good for much else than rusting out your bed. Spray in is the only way to go.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

I would highly recommend the Line X spray in liner over any other brand out there. I have it sprayed in my 2004 truck bed and on the top rail, it still looks like the day I had it sprayed back in early 04. I have dragged my two hole slide in and out many times over the years and not one chip or crack in the liner. Line X is the only company to spray their product in hot which makes it bond much better. I have seen several of my buddies trucks that have used other brands over Line X and they tend to peel or come apart within a year or two.


----------



## Jim Coggins (Feb 2, 2004)

Greg Seddon said:


> I would highly recommend the Line X spray in liner over any other brand out there. I have it sprayed in my 2004 truck bed and on the top rail, it still looks like the day I had it sprayed back in early 04. I have dragged my two hole slide in and out many times over the years and not one chip or crack in the liner. Line X is the only company to spray their product in hot which makes it bond much better. I have seen several of my buddies trucks that have used other brands over Line X and they tend to peel or come apart within a year or two.


I will second the recommendation for Line-X. I had it in my 2004 truck and it was tough as nails. Nothing scratched it. Also good customer service. When first sprayed, a bubble appeared. It was fixed promptly and done well. I liked it well enough that I repeated the Line-X in my 2010 truck and it looks just as good. Pricey but as others have said, you only cry once. I have never had any experience with Rino. 
Jim


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

I have had my last 2 trucks line-x and it is the only way to go
David Jansma


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

I really like my line-x. But I will say the first time I put something in the bed it tore a chunk of the liner out, the company peeled it all off, resprayed and I had no problems. They stand behind the product.


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

cwilson said:


> Fileds and burn piles in SW MO are littered with drop in liners. Aren't good for much else than rusting out your bed. Spray in is the only way to go.


I don't think I'd go with a drop in liner, either. The spray in type are nice, but pricey.

Just to mix it up a bit, my truck has a removable rubberized bed mat. I pull it out every so often (maybe 2 or 3 times a year) and sweep out the debris. Certainly not as nice as the spray in type, but the mats are a cheap alternative that have served me well. :2c:

And then there is the DualLiner stuff.


----------



## MDowney (Mar 22, 2008)

Lines quoted me $450.00 and Rhino $489.00 for the bed, under rail. Will go with the LINE-X tomorrow morning. In the old truck I had a drop in liner and placed the rubber cargo mat on top of it. Workded good but wanted something better this time.


----------



## Tony C (Jul 17, 2010)

I agree, Line-X is the way to go. Last two trucks got it and have had no problems. Line- X is much cleaner looking as well.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Removeable rubber bed mat here too. Depends what you have to haul.


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

John Lash said:


> Removeable rubber bed mat here too. Depends what you have to haul.


or how deep your pockets are 

linex stuff is very nice, especially the colored liners


----------



## sandyg (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a rubber cargo mat to keep stuff from sliding around. I don't have a liner. I figure why spend the money? A drop-in liner doesn't fit well and rubs on the paint so why bother? They're hard to sweep clean. A spray-in liner can always be put on right before I sell the truck if the bed is all scratched up and that will make a difference in the selling price. Three trucks, three rubber mats, never needed a liner.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

I've found rubber mats and drop ins collect water underneath and will lead to eventual rusting. If you keep trucks 3-5 and trade, probably ok. If you want to keep one for the long-run, I'd sink the money into a spray in. They're indestructible and won't rust. (my experience with Rhino)


----------



## RedlegHunter (May 19, 2010)

MDowney said:


> Lines quoted me $450.00 and Rhino $489.00 for the bed, under rail.



That is great. Line-x for us is $549 for over the rail, Rhino is $499 for over the rail where I live. Not sure if I am going to get either since I am putting a topper on the truck in a couple months.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

My 07 Tundra has a spray in Line x liner. Works very well. Somewhat difficult to clean muddy paw prints after they they have dried.


----------



## Tom Conner (May 20, 2005)

I have used Rhino and another similar product. Any gouges can be oversprayed for a repair. The best "liner"? Bed Rug, oil proof, stands up to power washing and is easy on the knees.


----------



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

Got LineX 3 years ago when i got my new truck. Looks brand new still as far as no chipping or scratching. The only thing I have noticed is discoloration in some areas that is from blood. However I can't complain they warned me blood can cause this.......Set your ducks on plastic.


----------



## Pat OConnell (Feb 1, 2011)

MDowney said:


> Got a new pickup and was wondering what anyone thinks about Rhino and Line-X spray on liners. Tired of the plastic drop in liners.


In California Rhino is the most popular spray in bedliner.


----------



## Laura McCaw (Jul 28, 2010)

Believe it or not but a friend of mine has the Line-X all throughout their SUV and it looks NICE!!! They said they got tired of cleaning up the mess of the carpet liner and with kids and dogs, the Line-X was the way to go.


----------



## Brutus (Oct 15, 2007)

Laura McCaw said:


> Believe it or not but a friend of mine has the Line-X all throughout their SUV and it looks NICE!!! They said they got tired of cleaning up the mess of the carpet liner and with kids and dogs, the Line-X was the way to go.


I have seen people who use the aftermarket products on the outside of their vehicles to much success. Running boards, side panels done with line-x are perfect especially for those of us who get off road a bit.


----------



## Laura McCaw (Jul 28, 2010)

Brutus said:


> I have seen people who use the aftermarket products on the outside of their vehicles to much success. Running boards, side panels done with line-x are perfect especially for those of us who get off road a bit.


Yes there is a toyota here in town that has the whole outside of the vehicle done in with the spray on bed liner, and it actually looks really good to my surprise! I am pondering getting the inside of my car done as I have been using that to haul the dogs around instead of the truck because of the fuel prices, lol.


----------



## Victoria Jones (May 29, 2010)

BedRug all the way. Very durable and easy on your knees when getting in and out of the bed.


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

Linex in my last two trucks and never a problem. 
Even had it sprayed on the front bumper of my F-250 because the factory paint kept peeling off, that was two years and a lot of miles ago and it looks like new.


----------



## eye53 (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a spray in Rhino liner and very happy with it,would never return
to a drop in liner.


----------



## g7777777 (May 17, 2008)

A dealers spray in liner and then a rubber mat on top of that

have gouged the spray on liner with rocks but reprayed and then figured out that having the rubber mat on top made it more durable plus stuff doesnt slip around as much

Regards from Iowa

Gene


----------

